# My 65



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

So i added some drift wood and moved some plants around.

overall im happy with the way it looks now i just need another tall plant for the center/right to fill it up a bit better.

the log on the left is hollow all the way through. its my fav lol






im hoping that back left corner will be dark enough for my knifey.

if anyone has any tips or sugestions on a better knife home or just placement of things in general that would be awsome!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank Kyle. You should provide a few caves for the sharks if you plan on keeping them in there together. It's really recommended to only have one in a tank as they are very territorial. They will start to show signs of aggression as they get older. Not sure if your planning on keeping them in there after your knife goes in there as it seems everything swimming in there now appears to be potential food size for the knife, but thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks! yeah ive actaully got 4 of them. i did the research after i bought them lol. they do chase eachother around quite a bit but mabey that will slow down a bit now that theres more things for them to sim around. but i think ill end up just keeping one once the knife goes in there. i also didnt realize they can grow up to 6 inches lol.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

4 of 'em? lol that could be trouble later on. You might get lucky, but from my experience they just get worse as they get bigger unless they are in a very large tank with lots of plants and caves and such. plus the bigger the tank they are in , they seem to grow faster. I have a red tailed shark and he's about 6" and only gets along with my clown loaches, wouldn't even call it gets along actually ,it's more like he tolerates their existence in his kingdom. Everybody else can expect a chase sometime during the day unless they are bigger than him lol But I have seen instances of people having a few in the same tank. 
As for your knife , I don't know alot about them , I know they are shy & sensitive to light and might prefer a dark cave as opposed to a dark corner. Guess you'll have to see how he reacts after you transfer him over. If he is in need of a cave you can always use a piece of PVC pipe, which seems to be popular for them. You'll probably notice a growth spurt out of him when he gets into the larger tank. I read they can get 18"-24". So if you go with the pvc pipe, get a piece that he will be comfortable in. I'm no expert on either fish , but I'm sure more helpful replies & advice will come along soon enough.
Also I noticed on the other thread you posted a pic of this tank on, someone had asked what brand of tank that was...I could be mistaken , but I believe it's a Aqua Nova set-up as it looks very similar to the new line IPU is bringing in. I really like the bent glass tanks , may get one in the future myself.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah like i said i did the research after i bought them. I always go in and impulse buy a fish, or 4.

I have a couple buddys ill probably give 2 of them away to. But for now they add a little variety to the tank.

Yes my Knife is VERY shy and timid. I added a new decoration to the tank hes in now and I just watched him for 15 mins poke at it with his head or tail then dart back into his spot.

I'm not really a fan of a piece of PVC in there, but ill figure something out. I cant wait till hes a monster!

Yeah it could be an Aqua Nova. There are no markings on this tank anywhere. Other than the obviously made in china pump. But I looked at the ones being advertised on the wall at richmond IPU and they looked very similar. The bent corners are definately a highlight of the tank!


----------

